# Skin stuffed whole chicken



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

This is something I do pretty regular because it's simple and quick 
and makes a great bird to eat on for a few days. 

Basically you let a bird come up to room temperature before
you start preparing it, cooking things from very cold to 
well cooked changes the texture and it is much better if you 
let it warm up before you prepare it. 

Then you need the ingredients that I made and posted in another thread, 
but you dont have to use them, use whatever you like, 
I have done with lots of things but I like this combo pretty well. 

Caramelized onions and roasted garlic

Take some of both of them and add some fresh herbs or other seasonings to it. 
I used this the last time I made one, put it all in a small processor and whip it
up into a smooth blend. This is Salt, pepper, smoked paprika, Lemon zest, oregano, rosemary and sage. 
Add what you like, I just have this around so I use it. 









Use the handle of a spoon or whatever you have to loosen the skin from the
chicken without removing it. It's simple, you can do the whole bird in less than two minutes. 
Get the legs and wings, yes, it can be done just take your time at first. 
Try not to rip the skin, you want it to stay intact. 


















Now just use a spoon to add your mixture under the skin through both holes
in the chicken, you will quickly see that you can push the mixture around by
pressing on the skin and cover the entire bird under the skin with whatever
you are using. I like this because it actually flavors the meat, not just the 
skin, like most sauces do. This way it flavors both of them and adds additional
moisture onto the meat and it does not dry out. On breast meat this is like magic. 









Next I usually stuff some aromatics in the cavity, do what you like, 
I've used fruit and aromatics and spices, it's hard to mess it up really. 










Then spice the outer skin and place in cooking vessel of choice to bake. 
I do this at very low temps. 225 for 2 to 2.5 hours IF the chicken is room
temperature and not cold. You need to check it with a thermometer to get it
just right. I turn the oven off and let it cool down with the chicken inside. 
This makes a bird tender, juicy and delicious.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That sounds interesting...... thanks for sharing the idea...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I do similar but I do spatchcock instead of whole bird, it is fantastic and easy.


----------

